# Has anyone seen Barracuda or Whirlwind footage?



## Freebird (Jul 1, 2008)

Has anyone seen any good WWII video footage of the Fairey Barracuda dive bombing or on a torpedo run?


Also looking for footage of the {twin-engine} Whirlwind if any exists

Has anyone seen anything like this?


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 1, 2008)

All I could find was of the Whirlwind

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3JXy6Rw9n8_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pngPa9xgiWo_ This is the same but with nice extra footage


----------



## Freebird (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wildcat, I just love those birds!

I can't believe that the idiots didn't save *EVEN ONE* of these after the war!


As you see Comiso helped me make a new Avatar... 8)


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice I like it :thumbsup: Have you read the book "Barracuda pilot" by Dunstan Hadley - if your interested in the barracuda I recommed you get your hands on a copy, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Freebird (Jul 1, 2008)

Hmm Thanks, I will look for it. 

I realized that the Barracuda could also be used as a dive bomber as well as a TB, it helps explain why they designed the lower flaps that way.

I was looking for some torpedo footage {on the Tirpitz for example} but there does not appear to be much out there.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 2, 2008)

Never noticed how much the Whirlwind with the wing dihedral and tail assembly looks like a Pucara from a nose-on-profile.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 2, 2008)

.


----------



## <simon> (Jul 16, 2008)

haha they do too!!


----------



## Freebird (Jul 16, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Never noticed how much the Whirlwind with the wing dihedral and tail assembly looks like a Pucara from a nose-on-profile.



That bird was one fine aircraft! Fastest fighter in the world when war broke out {360 mph} IIRC

Whoever was the idiot to chop up the *VERY LAST * one in the entire world {for scrap} should be castrated! 

I don't even think they can put together a replica because the Peregrine engine doesn't exist anymore either!


----------



## gwalch (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the links, Wildcat.
I also love these aircraft and was of the opinion there was no film of them.. only still shots.
Top work!!


----------



## runningdog (Sep 21, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> All I could find was of the Whirlwind
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Looks right, don't it..........
> Am I the only one that thinks it looks longer in the simulation than in the film?


----------

